# Its a drag



## Lez325 (Apr 17, 2021)

Avocet on my local patch- just dragging his feet 


Sony a7Riv + Sony 200-600mm lens 


Les


----------



## Lez325 (Apr 17, 2021)

sorry wrong section, could it be moved please???


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 17, 2021)

Very good shot, well caught.....


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 17, 2021)

As they say "timing is everything"! Well done.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 17, 2021)

Cool shot.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 17, 2021)

You’ve caught this one perfectly. Nice job.


----------



## PJM (Apr 17, 2021)

Very nice image.  Great timing and I like how you cropped it.


----------



## Overread (Apr 17, 2021)

Fantastic timing on this shot!


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 17, 2021)

Very nice! Great timing!


----------



## mjcmt (Apr 17, 2021)

appropriate title


----------



## Lez325 (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you all- I appreciate the comments 

Les


----------



## Paul Frakes (Apr 20, 2021)

Now that I like!  So many bird photos are static. Yours is unique.


----------



## nokk (Apr 20, 2021)

very nice!


----------



## Lez325 (May 28, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shot, well caught.....





smoke665 said:


> As they say "timing is everything"! Well done.





K9Kirk said:


> Cool shot.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> You’ve caught this one perfectly. Nice job.





PJM said:


> Very nice image.  Great timing and I like how you cropped it.





Overread said:


> Fantastic timing on this shot!





jeffashman said:


> Very nice! Great timing!





mjcmt said:


> appropriate title





Paul Frakes said:


> Now that I like!  So many bird photos are static. Yours is unique.





nokk said:


> very nice!


  Thank you all- made me feel very welcome to this new to me forum 

Les


----------

